# Rubik's Clock Blind?



## DavidWoner (Jun 23, 2008)

i know pochmann and a few other people tried this a looooonng time ago, but has anyone one here done tried it recently?
i can do the centers and edges using the same method i use for centers and edges on the second face, but i dont know how to do corners without seriously affecting the centers and edges.

can anyone come up with a method for rotating corner clocks, or if you already have one*cough**Pochmann**cough cough* could you please post it?

thank you. btw i don't actually own a clock but i will order one soon. heres a link to the simulator i use: http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=4688


----------



## Stefan (Jun 23, 2008)

Corners are by far the easiest to solve. I claim you have not properly understood (blind)solving the clock yet. I recommend you come up with a method yourself, but if you give up, you can look at the one that's been on my website for almost four years.


----------



## mrCage (Jun 23, 2008)

Stefan !!??

Did you try blindfoldsolving any larger clock yet?? I know it's only available as a computer simulation as of yet ... Making a hardware version does not sound really diffcult though.

- Per


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 23, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> i know pochmann and a few other people tried this a looooonng time ago, but has anyone one here done tried it recently?
> i can do the centers and edges using the same method i use for centers and edges on the second face, but i dont know how to do corners without seriously affecting the centers and edges.
> 
> can anyone come up with a method for rotating corner clocks, or if you already have one*cough**Pochmann**cough cough* could you please post it?
> ...



It sounds like you're trying to speed BLD it... That's wrong. You use a 2-move alg for corners, a 4-move alg for edges, and a 3-move alg for the centers.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 23, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Corners are by far the easiest to solve. I claim you have not properly understood (blind)solving the clock yet.



I claim the same thing. i learned how to solve regular clock only a few days ago, and this was just an idea.



StefanPochmann said:


> I recommend you come up with a method yourself, but if you give up, you can look at the one that's been on my website for almost four years.



in retrospect i obviously should have looked there first. however, in my defense, i made this thread at 2:30 am right before going to bed, and was not fully aware of what i was doing or what i was talking about.

i should probably get a tangible clock and get used to that before i try this. i can see things easily going wrong with this on a sim.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 17, 2009)

I can solve the rubiks clock blindfolded


----------



## MistArts (Jun 17, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> I can solve the rubiks clock blindfolded



OMG! You can solve a clock BLD? I can too.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> i don't actually own a clock but i will order one soon.


Ah, how times have changed...


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 17, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > i don't actually own a clock but i will order one soon.
> ...



They stopped making clocks right? or something rather?


----------



## anderson26 (Jun 17, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



No what he means is how David one year ago was just talking about ordering a rubik's clock and now he holds the world record for the rubik's clock.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 17, 2009)

oh wow. lol nice improvement there!


----------

